# xfce-dockbarx-plugin and  dockbarx how to install on FreeBSD?



## teo (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello!

Does anyone know how to install xfce-dockbarx-plugin and dockbarx on FreeBSD?


----------



## amgpuma (May 1, 2018)

teo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone know how to install xfce-dockbarx-plugin and dockbarx on FreeBSD?


Did you sort it out?


----------

